# Quiz: What weird Russian food best suits your personality?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/russian-kitchen/328754-quiz-weird-russian-food-weird-questions

With the World Cup nearing its final stage again a funny and not all serious quiz.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yes! pork fat! but i will have Borscht!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kissel: You’re a chilled-out, patient person, and probably a perfectionist. Just like the way this dish can take a few hours to set (or even a few days, for that matter), you don’t mind doing things the cautious way.

I agree with the assessment but will pass on the Kissel.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Seems like I'm a kvass person - don't mind that as I actually quite like the drink.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm the slices of pig fat. I too like kvass.....

At least I didn't get Novichok.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> I'm the slices of pig fat. I too like kvass.....
> 
> At least I didn't get Novichok.












vodka










Cooking-oil










Yes, it exist already as a perfume...


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Tasteful! :devil:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Trump has been feeding greedily on Crème de la Kremlin :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Salo – slabs of cured pig backfat...You’re the life and soul of the party. Although you might not leave a remarkable first impression, people get to know you and realize you’re not all that bad. Just as salo is often served with vodka, you’re always in the mix when people are having a good time...
Ok then


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> vodka


I bet that deer had flesh on its head before they poured that stuff over it.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Kvaas... 

I chose Danny DeVito for Christ`s sake! I was expecting some pork or other meaty stuff :/

I think Nikita at the end somehow caused this result...


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Trump has been feeding greedily on Crème de la Kremlin :devil:


Funny, I thought the Kremlin had been feeding off him....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

Kissel – fruit soup you drink straight from the bowl
You’re a chilled-out, patient person, and probably a perfectionist. Just like the way this dish can take a few hours to set (or even a few days, for that matter), you don’t mind doing things the cautious way.

Considering I didn't know a lot of the answers I was meant to consider, this seems a decent result.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

now even lekvar perogies


----------

